#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Problema na conexão Mikrotick

## fulvio130596

Bom Dia Tenho um provedor de internet que esta caindo a conexão do mikrotik para o Rocket que nao tem acesso, A rede funciona normalmente por um tempo depois cai e tem que desconecta e conecta o cabo do mikrotik para volta normal. ja fiz alguns teste como o cabo direto do mikrotik para o pc funciona normal, mais quando o cabo de rede vindo do mikrotik para o rocket mandando sinal para o cliente fica algumas horas conectado e depois cai. Lembrando minha conexão é PPPoe.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Alguns equipamentos quando em conexão por PPPoE ou estático até mesmo DHCP, existe na aba do WAN, tipo de conexão( automático, manual) e se fica rediscando ou contínua. Caso não esteja na função contínua, se ficar sem uso ( LAN em off) ele desconecta a WAN até mesmo se a internet estiver oscilando ou lenta demais.

----------


## Bruno

> Bom Dia Tenho um provedor de internet que esta caindo a conexão do mikrotik para o Rocket que nao tem acesso, A rede funciona normalmente por um tempo depois cai e tem que desconecta e conecta o cabo do mikrotik para volta normal. ja fiz alguns teste como o cabo direto do mikrotik para o pc funciona normal, mais quando o cabo de rede vindo do mikrotik para o rocket mandando sinal para o cliente fica algumas horas conectado e depois cai. Lembrando minha conexão é PPPoe.


Boa Tarde
da olhada no log do mikrotik veja se não esta modulando a 10mb

----------

